# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Единороги

## Irina

* Единорог* - Символизирует целомудрие, а так же служит эмблемой меча. Традиция представляет его обычно в  виде белого коня с одним  рогом выходящим изо лба; однако, согласно эзотерическим верованиям, он имеет  белое туловище, красную голову и синие глаза.В ранних традициях единорог изображался с телом быка, в более поздних с телом козла и только в поздних легендах с телом лошади. Легенда утверждает что он неутолим, когда его преследуют, но  покорно ложиться на землю если к нему приблизиться девственница. Вообще единорога поймать невозможно но если и удастся то удержать его можно только золотой уздечкой. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
"Спина была его изогнута и светились рубиновые глаза, в холке он достигал 2-х метров. Чуть выше глаз, почти  параллельно земле, вырастал у него рог; прямой и тонкий. Гривы и хвост рассыпались мелкими кудрями, а  опущенные и неестественно для альбиносов черные ресницы бросали пушистые тени на розовые ноздри." (С.Другаль "Василиск") 
    Питаются они цветами, особенно любят цветки шиповника, и медовой сытой, а пьют утреннею росу. автор энциклопеди Александрова Анастасия
    Еще они  ищут маленькие озерца в глубинах леса в которых купаются и пьют от туда и вода в этих озерах обычно  становится очень чиста и обладает свойствами живой воды. В русских "азбуковниках" 16 -17 вв. единорог описывается как страшный и непобедимый зверь, подобный коню, вся сила которого заключена в роге. Рогу единорога приписывались целебные свойства ( по фольклорным представлениям единорог своим рогом очищает воду, отравленную змеем).   Единорог - существо   иного мира и предвещает чаще всего счастье. 
 Автор электронной мифологической энциклопедии Александрова Анастасия myfhology.narod.ru
Единорог -  творение человеческой фантазии — ее тайный триумф. Самый знаменитый представитель фантастического   зоопарка. «сокровенная струна европейской культуры»; «единорог-зверь — всем  зверям зверь», как пелось в старинной русской песне... Но откуда пришел такой успех, что его предопределило, — загадка. Победа одержана играючи, «малой кровью». Всегда расточительное, щедрое на разные там крылья, головы, пасти, из которых пышет огнем и серою, на бессмертие и прочие чудеса — воображение в случае с единорогом явно поскупилось. 
     Формула на диво проста: один известный зверь (конь, козел или осел) один рог посредине лба = тысячи лет живого интереса у многих народов. Почему же столь незатейливая фантазия пережила сотни других ВЫДУМОК и успешно конкурировала со множеством действительно изощренных вымыслов: драконом, василиском, оборотнем, мантикорой? 
    Впервые о нем письменно упомянул 25 ве-ков назад греческий историк Ктесий. В его рукописи об Индии читаем: 
«Там водятся дикие ослы! ростом больше лошади. Тело у них белое, голова темно-красная, а глаза голубые. На лбу рог. Порошок, соскобленный с этого рога, применяется как  лекарство   против смертоносных ядов. Основание рога чисто белого цвета, острие ярко красное, а средняя часть черная».   Однако  задолго до этого описания баснословный зверь уже обитал в воображении жителей Востока. 
     Пожалуй, самый причудливый единорог был у древних персов. Трехногий, шестиглазый, девятироты и, с золотым полым рогом; стоит он посреди 
океана и... чудесным рогом очищает волны от всяче-кого загрязнения (в наш бы современный океан л а такого трехногого!». 
     Так же очень своеобразный единорог у китайцей, так называемый ци-линь (ки-линь)
      Восточные рассказы о единороге — непрестанные   колебания: 
зверь он из плоти и крови или всетаки дух. Таких сомнений не желали европейцы: для них единорог всегда был реальным животным . 
    Неоднократное упоминание единорога в библейском тексте узаконило недоразумение в сознании христиан; авторитет Аристотеля, верившего в единорога, отшиб последние сомнения ученой элиты. 
     Ранний «Физиолог», основа будущих средневековых бестиариев, по части собственно физиологии животного ничего нового не добавил: «Мал зверь тот подобно козленку и очень свиреп; на голове у него один рог. Охотник не может силой поймать его». 
     Однако именно «Физиолог» сделал решающее дополнение, обеспечившее единорогу    устойчивый успех в европейской культуре. 
Оказывается, свирепого зверя можно смирить и даже поймать. Для этого в лес, где обитает единорог, следует направить непорочную деву (желательно красавицу). Зверя волнует аура непорочности либо вид обнаженной груди. Привлеченный  истинной чистотой (обмана он не потерпит — не-девицу непременно поднимет  на рог), единорог приблизится к деве, и если она его приласкает и поцелует в рог, мирно уснет, положив свой грозный рог ей на колени. Теперь он беззащитен, и охотникам вольно убить или отвести ко двору правителя, дабы показывать заморским гостям. 
     У этой легенды, по мнению знатока бестиариев К. Муратовой, «весьма отдаленное от христианской традиции прошлое. В ней словно сохраняется далекий  аромат  восточной сказки и элемент древней восточной   фаллической символики».Впрочем, истоки могли быть и не столь поэтичны. В античной литературе мелькнул рассказ  об  охоте  на сирийского единорога, которого ловили на... обезьяну-самку. В ответ на ее любовные заигрывания единорог терял  разум, столбенел и — вперед, охотники!.. 
    Когда европейские купцы зачастили на Восток, встреча с реальным носорогом не сбила их с толку: «теста» на непорочную деву эти махины явно не выдерживали! Лишь Марко Поло, нагородив всякого вздора про единорогов, протыкающих слонов не рогом, а языком, заикнулся о том, что зверь уродлив и «совсем не похож на того единорога, в которого верят в наших странах». Ноги слоновьи, голова кабанья и — вот напасть! — любит валяться в грязи; как-то трудно представить такого в компании с непорочной девой... Автор электронной мифологической энциклопедии Александрова Анастасия myfhology.narod.ru
    Всякий зверь в бестиариях получал христианскую интерпретацию. Сюжет с единорогом понимался, как история Христа, «духовного единорога»,  который  воплотился   в  лоне   Богоматери, был взят под стражу и осужден на смерть. Единорог олицетворял и единосущность Отца и Сына. 
      В XV—XVI веках изображение однорогого зверя красуется на медальонах, гравюрах, шпалерах. на знаменах и гербах. Он незаменим там, где поэтизируется рыцарское служение даме, где славят верность и целомудрие. Впрочем, от восхищения женской властью над сердцем мужчины до поношения бесовской силы ведьм один шаг. Тогда единорога превратили в эмблему похоти... Более тонкие умы подмечали, что чистота чистотой, но дева-то обманула, предала доверившегося  ей   единорога-рыцаря! Так, «поработав» символом Верности, единорог в куртуазной литературе отныне обозначал   Попранную Верность (в этой роли  он встречался во всяческих  светских  «Бестиариях любви» — любимом чтении французской знати. 
Нам трудно понять, как человек средневековья воспринимал и религиозную и светскую трактовки одного и того же образа. К примеру, семь знаменитых гобеленов, сработанных к бракосочетанию Людовика XII в 1499 году. Изображенное  на  них убиение  единорога   во время охоты следовало понимать двояко. Предпоследний гобелен являл агонию зверя с отрубленной головой, последний — единорога   воскресшего, израненного, одиноко стоявшего у дерева в чудесном саду. Сад этот— Церковь  и  вместе  с тем Богоматерь. Дерево — крест. Но одновременно на гобеленах прочитывалась аллегория ухаживания и брака.  Свирепый — нет, доблестный король усмирен любовью к чистой избраннице и воскресает к   безгрешной   жизни. 
Случалось и гениям об-ращаться к теме единорога. На знаменитом триптихе Босха «Сад земных желаний» единорогов чуть ли не дюжина, «всех мастей и туловищ». Леонардо да Винчи, не сомневаясь в существовании зверя, уточнял, что к деве единорога влечет, не почтение к целомудрию, а вожделение: даром ли приманкой была обнаженная грудь! Рабле с привычным озорством охально выпятил сокровенно-эротический смысл однорогого зверя: Пантагрюэль видит целое стадо единорогов, у которых в спокойном настроении рога висят, подобно гребню индюков, а в приступе   ярости расправляются и каменеют... 
    Не был обойден единорог и хтонической символикой.  Во многих притчах и сказках он обозначал смерть. Дюрер изобразил единорога слугой Плутона, который уносит Персефону в подземное царство. Но попытки «очернения» успеха не имели; акцент ранних бестиариев на жестокосердие зверя (его сравнивали со львом гордыни, медведем лени и змеем зависти) не привился. Не прошло и уподобление единорога дьяволу: в бестиариях у дьявола было столько масок, что единорога оставили в покое. Наоборот, свирепость и необузданность стали подчеркивать для контраста с благочестием, искуплением. Недаром праведники так легко укрощали и приручали единорогов словом божьим. В ходе «примерки»    символических значений оказался впору еще один образ — благородного и одинокого зверя. Подобный мотив был популярен в геральдике и эмблематике;  например, на миниатюрах фигура отшельника «пояснялась» единорогом на заднем плане. 
Слава единорога поддерживалась не только поэзией: издревле его рогу приписывались лечебные свойства (в частности, считалось, что это лучшее средство от ядов). Шарлатаны бойко торговали волшебным рогом, выдавая за таковой рог носорога, зуб-рог кита нарвала и даже мамонтов бивень. Торговали чашками, солонками из рога, якобы удаляющими яд из пищи.   (Что   касается Франции, то лишь Великая французская революция отменила церемонию проверки на яд королевской пищи — вместе с «отменой» само-го короля...) 
      Покупка целого рога была под силу либо собору, либо королевскому дому. Елизавете I Английской такое приобретение обошлось в 10 тысяч фунтов (кстати, единорог был эмблемой этой королевы — девственницы). 
На одной миниатюре XV века изображен святой Бенедикт, отшвыривающий поданный ему кусок хлеба. Рядом фигурка единорога как общепринятый иероглиф: без пояснений средневековый читатель понимал, что хлеб отравлен, и святой с помощью божьей это угадал. 
    В эпоху Возрождения фигурка единорога частенько красовалась над аптеками. А на гербах многих сиятельных рыцарей этот символ означал не их благородство или одиночество, а обычное для того времени метафорическое истолкование: от храброго мужа враги бегут, как яд от чудесного рога. 
Автор электронной мифологической энциклопедии Александрова Анастасия myfhology.narod.ru
    Психоаналитики, которые знают все про всех, причиной  долговечности единорога полагают ту символику, которую вышучивал Рабле. Менее самоуверенные психологи акцентируют наше внимание на особой поэтичности образа, на нашем пристрастии к архетипам смиряемого зла и гордого одиночества... Но образ ускользает от конечной интерпретации   специалистов. Будет ли большой ересью утверждать, что в самом «ускользании» от объяснений заключено его великое обаяние? 
Когда поэт, художник говорит о единороге, он вводит в свое произведение тайну. Ибо ни бестиарии, ни легенды Востока и Запада не объяснили нам единорога до конца. Дракон, гриффон, василиск — те вызывают порой контрастные, но весьма конкретные ассоциации. А единорог будит в душе нечто неопределенное, зыбкое, ощущение неполноты знания... «Мы не ведаем, каков есть единорог». 
Другие объяснения? Пожалуйста. Здравому смыслу вообразить и допустить реальность единорога проще, чем поверить в дракона, морскую деву, амфисбену, сфинкса. Лошадь с рогом — до чего просто. Почему бы ей не существовать? 
     И последнее. На протяжении веков единорогу упрямо приписывают всевозможные добрые качества: соотносили его со справедливым правителем и рождением мудрецов, рисовали  чадолюбивым» любителем единения, нежным поклонником чистоты, смиренным и благочестивым. Ничто дурное не липло к его шерсти. Воображение человека словно устало от оборотней, василисков, пышущих жаром драконов, коварных сирен. И  вот, среди всякой нечисти и нежити, враждебных человеку, воссиял обаятельный образ зверя, который дик и буен, но способен стать покорным и ласковым. Рядом со злой колдуньей должна быть фея. Рядом с оборотнем — единорог, так сказать, антиоборотень: зло, которое оборачивается добром, вожделение, которое превращается в почтение к целомудрию..

----------


## vova230

Эх, мне бы видео найти с бегущим единорогом.

----------


## Sanych

А мне встретиться с ним в живую. Эх...

----------


## vova230

Да ну, меня и мультик устроит.

----------

